# What is your fursona?



## Seiden (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello,
Here's some topic I've been curious about.
The definition of what a fursona is seems to vary a lot from a person to another. Then I'd like to get your point of view, or maybe just some "statistics" about what *you *consider a fursona ?

What is, for you, the definition of a fursona ? 
Is it any anthro/furry character that you own?
Is it an idealised character, maybe something you wish you'd be personality-wise ? 
Do you have several fursonas that all represent a small part of yourself ? 
Is it just your main anthro character, that you get  recognised with ? 
Or is your fursona just an anthro version of yourself, with your own personality and attitudes ?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

So my sona is similar to me, but not intentionally based off me. He is a cyan-coloured fox called Kylan (I'm keeping my name secret for now), and most of his backstory so far actually comes from RPs.

I've only been a furry for three weeks so his character isn't very developed yet, but soon he should have a specified home and background for universal use! And maybe some half-decent art too.

Similarities: similar ideologies, like acting with love, and being agnostic and vegetarian.

Differences: Kylan is older and more extroversial. He is sometimes sly with his words to get his own way. Really values friendship, whereas I could cope without friends.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello universe is based off of my own personality except for one thing he likes to get touched whilst I can’t stand being touched


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 24, 2019)

She's literally me, but with big jaws, scales, and a tail.


----------



## 1234554321 (Mar 24, 2019)

My sona's a conglomerate of pixels in a bunch of PSD, JPEG and PNG files


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 24, 2019)

It's pretty much me, though I've translated life events into something more manageable, added super powers, etc.

Kinda like making an RPG character of yourself but still fitting within the lore, you know?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2019)

The fandom slut, apparently.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 25, 2019)

Marius is supposed to be a representation of myself but with exaggerated character traits and some skills that I wish I had.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 25, 2019)

This is Sabrina:






  (Art by me)
She's my fursona but she's not exactly just me, for example, she's shorter, older, and has a different sexuality then me. She and I have the same basic personality, but she's still her own person. I use her to represent myself though, so that makes her my 'sona.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 25, 2019)

I see fursonas as a form of OC that most resembles one's self, of course I say this in context of RPs.
To me a good fursona has both aspects of you whenever it's just the fact you want to be like it or it has your personality or if it's something you'd like to be as a furry.
The fursona needs a story and motive other than "It's me, lol" since even you have such thing, heck it might not fit with the current world said fursona is in.

My fursona himself represents more of me and the online me, a quiet guy who keeps to himself, not too much alone as he's willing to make friends, but he has his own motives that can arguably be debated as if good or bad, and having powers since I prefer magic/abilities.

Heck the whole ability my fursona has with masks was based on how I couldn't decide on a fursona and would use OCs of mine as profile pics and being undecided.

I never like to make a character without a story, heck when I drew some characters to use as sprites I was thinking up storys of them as I draw.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 25, 2019)

My 'sona is just me with longer legs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 25, 2019)

Chrysocyon said:


> My 'sona is just me with longer legs.


So you're a fox?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 25, 2019)

My fursona is gay.

But apart from that, I designed him to represent what I'm looking for in other people. He's someone I'd consider an ideal friend.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 25, 2019)

My sona starts out as a representation of me but breaks down into theirnown character eventually and is just a character I use as an avatar essentially in a particular fandom.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 7, 2019)

A sentimental piece of shit
A bigger and angrier piece of shit
A good and humane person
The biggest and most outrageously presumptuous piece of shit


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 7, 2019)

My two sonas each have aspects of my personality/worldview, but they lean more toward just being OCs that I identify strongly with. Calling them sonas just feels more accurate somehow.

I made a new character recently that I felt a very strong connection to as soon as I finished drawing them, and I've been considering adding them to the sona circle. Maybe I'll end up with a whole army of animal people identity fragments!


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 7, 2019)

They're a more energetic and slightly more obnoxious extrapolation of the talking points of my personality.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 8, 2019)

I have 5 sonas but each of them represents a part of me.


----------



## Cakaza (Sep 8, 2019)

he was originally a better version of me, but i've started to accept the things i cannot change and so i'm slowly implementing my flaws into him. ^^


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 8, 2019)

This is Mae the Bearded Dragon:




She is me, but she’s a better version of myself. I see bearded dragons as the lovable dogs of the lizard world, and thought a bearded dragon would best represent me! As for how she’s a better version of me, I see her as a kind, gentle, yet very outgoing kind of girl. She loves to make new frens, but often feels lonely, being a reptile who constantly needs special lighting to live a healthy life. So, yeah, that’s Mae for you.

This is why she’s my sona.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 9, 2019)

My fursona is basically just me, but as an animal. Well, this fursona is what I sometimes refer to as my "personal fursona" because I use them basically as a fill-in for myself. 




Since they don't belong to any set universe, unlike most of my other characters, they can have less restrictions on settings they can be in or art they can be portrayed in. All my other characters (or at least most of them) are part of pre-determined universes that I use for my stories.

"Nyro" (the name I like to go by) is one of my story characters, though I can see him as a secondary fursona. His personality is a bit similar to mine, but otherwise, he doesn't have much to do with me. He's a cybornetic Amur leopard. I've had him much longer than I've had Fern (and before I made Fern I never really had a proper personal fursona I really connected with). So for general stuff I will use Fern, but in some cases I may switch to using Nyro instead.


----------



## Quazaril (Dec 2, 2019)

My fursona is me but:
somehow more hollow
superpowers
Dragonfolf
has no friends, _yet_


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 2, 2019)

Skye is the same as me personality wise, just an animal. I base her hair, jewelry/accessories (and clothing in anthro form) off stuff I wear irl. Her name is Skyler because my parents had two names picked out for me before I was born, Skyler and Shannon, but they went with Shannon. So this time I went with Skyler lol.


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 3, 2019)

The way I see Tyll'a, he's a part of me, and I'm a part of him.  I celebrate the anniversary of his creation (July 29) just as I would celebrate a close friend's birthday - since that's exactly what it is!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 3, 2019)

Just a character I use that shares some similarities with me but has superior attributes


----------



## Skittles (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh mine is me! Only less shy, bolder..And a drag Queen. Hahahah!

;D


----------



## KyoCat (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd say that Kyo is me, but more like a caricature version of myself. His whole personality is somewhat exaggerated, not just the positive parts.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 7, 2019)

My fursona is an Akhlut (mythological orca/wolf), and there are two "versions" of her.

She is my roleplay character on the Alteria roleplay sim in Second Life.  That is how she first came into existence, ten years ago, though she has changed some since then.  I have been consistently RPing as her during that time in a medieval/fantasy setting.  She has a detailed backstory that continues to grow as I play her, as well as a species profile for her race in order to keep some consistency and explain why she sometimes behaves the way she does. Maelstrom has many of the same characteristics and quirks that I do, and in some ways she is a bit more of what I wish I were more like.  But, in the world of RP, she is not "me."    I am playing a character.

Now, the "me" Maelstrom is who I am when I am "out of character" and not RPing in the medieval/fantasy world.  RP Maelstrom could be angry with another character, but me-Maelstrom understands it is only RP and does not take in-character actions personally.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 7, 2019)

My girl Deathless is basically my personality but is what I want to be, like a guitarist/bassist, drummer, adventurous, and so fourth and she has a boyfriend. I heavily inspired her attire with Guitar Hero and 80's themes, which is something I could NEVER pull off! 


Spoiler





















(art belongs to their respected artists!)


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 7, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> A sentimental piece of shit
> A bigger and angrier piece of shit
> A good and humane person
> The biggest and most outrageously presumptuous piece of shit


Ayah, forgot to tell, one of them is me 
Yay...


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 8, 2019)

You're missing an option - a "worse" version of ourselves. Facets of our personality that we have, but aren't suitable for public/well being - i.e. louder, cockier, perhaps more promiscuous that ourselves. None of those would necessarily be "better" but can be very entertaining to embrace.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 9, 2019)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> You're missing an option - a "worse" version of ourselves. Facets of our personality that we have, but aren't suitable for public/well being - i.e. louder, cockier, perhaps more promiscuous that ourselves. None of those would necessarily be "better" but can be very entertaining to embrace.


You know what it is and you down to earth about it 
I agree


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Dec 9, 2019)

my main sona is just what I’d like to be in an rpg or fantasy world, based on adventurers aaaand my decades-old time spent sailing. xD 

fursona = pirate.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Dec 10, 2019)

My furrsona is basically me but kinda has the ability to shape shift and change his ability's and outward appearance . He is warm and fluffy . he's a mask when i need him and a friend when im lonely .someone who is easy to relate to. :-D


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

My fursona's called Axel.

He just developed from a random idea I had out of the blue.Basically,'What if everything that has been discovered and invented was actually discovered before humans even existed?'(I know it's pretty random),And then,boom.A Dinosaur Genius.
After I thought of this I tried to sketch a design and add some of my own qualities to him.Like me,he's smart,always lost in thought,always in a hurry, and not very good at conversations.All the other dinosaurs thought he was crazy,which is what I worry people think of me ;-;.
The other reason he's a dinosaur is because I plan on getting a raptor mask and painting it


----------



## MistressEnigma (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm currently doing a recolor on my phone, but this is my girl. 
 So, growing up I bought a mare and we had the same personality.  We hated everyone, were abused to the point of being desensitized to pain and didnt care anymore if we were being injured. 
 She came to me wanted by her breed registry to be euthanized. 
 I had the mindset that I was disposable.
 Together we survived each day and did about 79 thousand miles in the years before she passed away.
 I've made several fursonas over the years, but when I made this one, who really runs under no specific name, as I'll adjust it if I feel like it, and she fits.


----------

